# Russian logging truck video



## Taxmantoo (Jun 1, 2010)

Extreme Aqua Trucking?

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7-vyoIQGwnY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7-vyoIQGwnY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow! That was crazy. I like the music.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jun 1, 2010)

Rookie1 said:


> Wow! That was crazy. I like the music.



How would you like to be the outrigger when the driver needs somebody to help balance the truck? "Hey, Sasha, go hang off the grille and see if the front wheels come down". 
:jawdrop:


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Ya that didnt seem to help much though. I think a bulldozer would help.


----------



## 2dogs (Jun 1, 2010)

This has been posted many times here Taxmantoo. You should do a simple search before you waste bandwidth and other people's time.


----------



## 056 kid (Jun 1, 2010)

Hahaha


----------



## banshee67 (Jun 1, 2010)

2dogs said:


> This has been posted many times here Taxmantoo. You should do a simple search before you waste bandwidth and other people's time.



how much time of yours did he waste?
i clicked on the thread, saw the window of the youtube video, recognized the still shot on the screen.. and didnt bother clicking it, because ive seen it. total time wasted = 2-3 seconds. time you wasted typing that post = much longer.


----------



## Mike Van (Jun 1, 2010)

The inland-wetlands committee is going to be all over them for muddying up the water there. They should title the video "Getting out to walk is not an option"


----------

